# Can't install Xorg.



## cedadart (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello, I jus tattempted to install FreeBSD for the first time, I have no experience at all with BSD so excuse my ignorance. Immediatly after installing FreeBSD I tried to install Xorg, so I did what the Handbook told me to do as root:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
make install clean
```
But it dosn't work, it says: 

```
port manually into usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again
error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
error code 1

stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
```
So I tried this: 

`# portsnap fetch`

and it gave me:

```
looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors.....none found
fetching public key from portsnap.freebsd.org...failed
no mirrors remaining giving up
```
I also tried: 

`# portsnap fetch extract`

but got the same result, can anyone help me with this?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD?  Is it on a real system or a virtual machine?

Before portsnap(8) can work, the network connection has to be set up.  Please show the output of
`% ifconfig`


----------



## cedadart (Sep 9, 2012)

It's 9.0 and it's on a real system, I'm sorry but there is just so much that comes out there's no way I can type all that, could you tell me which parts you need to know, or maybe I should take a picture?


There is one part that says

media: ethernet autoselect 
status: active


----------



## cedadart (Sep 9, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/wp000015b.jpg/

Here's a picture


----------



## cedadart (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2012)

"Active" just means the cable is connected.  A disconnected port would say "no carrier".

re0 is the important interface here.  Notice how it doesn't have an IPv4 address.

`# dhclient re0`

Then try portsnap again.  To make that permanent, add it to /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## cedadart (Sep 9, 2012)

Sucess! I'm installing xorg now! Thanks a million!


----------

